# How long 'till we forget about the test?



## EdinNO (Apr 30, 2006)

How long do you think it will be before we stop obsessing about this dog-gonned test?

Have you already put it behind you?

If you did put it behind you, is it because you KNOW you PASSED or because you KNOW you FAILED or somewhere in between?

If we are able to forget about it, even for a fleeting moment, how soon before the estimated 10-12 weeks will it be that we start obsessing all over again?

How long are we gonna be peeved if we fail?

Should I just check in to a clinic now? WIll my health insurance cover it?

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 30, 2006)

I guess I've put it behind me.

I do however wish they would hurry with the results, but then again I'm afriad it's going to be bad news. The envelope in the mail will signal the time when I need to start studying again, I'm afraid.

:true:


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2006)

I think I have gotten over the immediate worry (second guessing questions and such) I am going to try and enjoy this month, and not even crack a book, but I still have them organized and ready to go...


----------



## rleon82 (May 1, 2006)

I will stop obsessing once the letter comes in the mail stating "PASSED".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2006)

I still think about it frequently, but only as far as getting the results. I no longer think about any of the questions or the exam experience itself.

We still got 8.5-10.5 weeks left. I'm sure when the time gets closer, I'll be antsy every day when I hit the mailbox.


----------



## EdinNO (May 1, 2006)

It looks like (after reviewing last year's "the other board" Forum) we may get our results in Louisiana around the first week of June- that is if Hurricane issues haven't log-jammed the process here.

It should be just a month away. My family and I are going on a 3 day Memorial Day trip to the Gulf Coast. I am hoping to wrap that relaxation up with a passing letter within a few days of returning home. Then, a month after that, baby #3 will be coming around.

Man, I am stressed....

Ed


----------

